# Painting Chrome Bumper - 68 Lemans



## MrsJones68 (Apr 28, 2015)

Has anyone every had their front bumper painted?

Mine is in decent condition, 7 / 10 appearance. It does have about 6 good dings in it. Re-chroming is an option, but a pricey one at that. The car is currently at the body shop and will go into paint in about 4 weeks.

The colors are similar to the photo attached. Black top, silver bottom however I am doing m e r i d i a n turquoise for the stripe.

Was curious as to thoughts on painting the front and rear bumper black 

I just think the chrome adds to the car in these colors......


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

The chrome bumper looks good on that car, but if you are painting yours in a similar scheme, then black would work as you have black coming off the hood and the black edging on the front fenders to frame it out. If you do not do the black on the fenders, then a black bumper would not work as the break would be at the fender line and I think it would look to abrupt rather than flow with the fenders as it does with the black trim/striping.

Rear bumper -gotta be chromed as both bumpers painted black then becomes a little much and losses something, maybe style and balance. Painted front, chromed rear -that's my opinion.


----------



## Guy B (Apr 29, 2015)

Personally I'm partial to chrome, but in a resto mod like that painted would seem to be the way to go. Blending the colors together would look really tight.


----------



## 68Resto-mod (Nov 10, 2009)

Painting the front bumper same as top color will look good. It will look like an endure bumper. Make sure the bumper and any chrome left on it gets roughed up real good with an 80 grit disk and then skim coated and blocked out smooth before primer/paint.

But with a black front bumper, you may want to lighten up the grill-work a bit. Paint the inserts a medium to charcoal gray but not too light. Just enough to show some contrast. Keep any chrome on the inserts if you can (like in the picture you attached). 

Some folks don't like the painted rear bumper. If done correctly, I like it on a pro-turing style resto-mod. I suppose I am a bit bias.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

not to hijack this thread but that is a gorgeous paint job on your car 68Resto-mod, stunning.


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Hey 68Resto-mod, I also don’t want to side track the original posters topic, but , I must say that is one bad a$$ ride, truely nice paint and looks !!!!


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Cafr119 said:


> Hey 68Resto-mod, I also don’t want to side track the original posters topic, but , I must say that is one bad a$$ ride, truely nice paint and looks !!!!


X2....tend to agree with leaving rear bumper chrome, front bumper nicely painted. Some good suggestions here. In the end, its your car, do it your way.


----------

